# Pictures of your girlfriend/boyfriend



## Westside (Jun 29, 2007)

Well, here's mine, everyone post yours too.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Jax (Jun 29, 2007)

It's the one on the left.


----------



## madmk (Jun 30, 2007)

^^ Better looking than the one on the right


----------



## asher (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## adgloride (Jun 30, 2007)

Heres my girlfriend.  As you can see shes a bit taller than me.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 30, 2007)

This topic makes me feel a little better on the inside, somehow...


----------



## tjas (Jun 30, 2007)

Aah you guys are sad  :'( 

My girlfriend and I  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit: Oeps to big! can someone resise them?
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/5472/sa...nlimburgbg2.jpg
http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/7048/dsc00491vd5.jpg


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 30, 2007)

Westside, that's MY GIRL! WTF are you trying to do? STOP STEALING MY GF! ):


----------



## Westside (Jun 30, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Jun 29 2007 said:


> Westside, that's MY GIRL! WTF are you trying to do? STOP STEALING MY GF! ):


Sorry man, but she's been with me for quite a while, since puberty to be exact.


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 30, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Jun 29 2007 said:


> Westside, that's MY GIRL! WTF are you trying to do? STOP STEALING MY GF! ):


Westside's hand is your girlfriend?


----------



## XmemphistoX (Jun 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Jun 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(salamence502 @ Jun 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Westside, that's MY GIRL! WTF are you trying to do? STOP STEALING MY GF! ):
> > Westside's hand is your girlfriend?



ROFL


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Who is my gf? Hmm...






















idk, my bff jill?


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jun 29 2007 said:


> Who is my gf? Hmm...
> idk, my bff jill?


I wish I had the power to ban right now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  God I hate that commercial, how dare you bring it here to our forum!


----------



## iTech (Jul 2, 2007)

My girfriend is a t******.
I can't take pictures of her because she's so ugly, she has no reflection.
It's an evolutionary thing I guess - if she did have a reflection, mirrors would explode into a fine dust of glassparticles killing everyone in a 5-country radius.

Also, she has a bean-shaped purple thing between her legs. I think it is her Vagina.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 2, 2007)

This is my girlfriend







i dont have one  :'(
If you look at my "accidents" topic you'll see that my hands a bit messed up
doing it with your left is so hard and tiring


----------



## Rayder (Jul 2, 2007)

My girlfriend made me promise to never put her pic on the net. I keep my promises to my girlfriends.  Even if she isn't my "girlfriend" anymore, she's still my friend.  I won't betray her that way.

But she always reminded me of Laura Croft from Tomb Raider.  Before the movies....like she looked in the original Tomb Raider 1 on the PS1, not like Angelina Jolie.


----------



## Azimuth (Jul 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Jul 2 2007 said:


> My girlfriend made me promise to never put her pic on the net. I keep my promises to my girlfriends.Â Even if she isn't my "girlfriend" anymore, she's still my friend.Â I won't betray her that way.
> 
> But she always reminded me of Laura Croft from Tomb Raider.Â Before the movies....like she looked in the original Tomb Raider 1 on the PS1, not like Angelina Jolie.



holy shit dude, your hand can talk!


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## test84 (Jul 2, 2007)

www.gbatemp.net


----------



## Issac (Jul 2, 2007)

My girlfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Her (and soon to be our) Cat:


----------



## Wanque (Jul 2, 2007)

Your girlfriend's sure got a hairy pussy, Issac.


----------



## Issac (Jul 2, 2007)

Hahaha, wanque... that was a good one


----------



## VVoltz (Jul 2, 2007)

MMMmmmm.
Right now I have 3 gfs....



My PSP, my DS and my micro. That is so sad. =(

Edit: I had a big fight with my N-Gage, she got jealous because I got a Treo680, she doesn't talk to me anymore and I won't play with her any more. (I hope we soon settle our differences, I miss her Pathway to Glory).

Their pictures are in my sig.
____
\/\/\/\/\/      \/\/\/\/\/\/


----------



## Prophet (Jul 2, 2007)

My Girlfriend


----------



## Issac (Jul 4, 2007)

Prophet, Your girlfriend looks funny


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 4, 2007)

apparently prophet believes that the mouth is the only important part of a gf....

many of us woiuld say the opposite


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 5, 2007)

fleshlights...


----------



## Xeijin (Jul 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jul 5 2007 said:


> fleshlights...



Yes, we all know you've got one Linkiboy.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 5, 2007)

Prophet, your girlfriend is Oblina from Aaahh!!! Real Monsters?


----------



## VVoltz (Jul 5, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jul 5 2007 said:


>


Aaahh!!! Real Monsters!!!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jul 5, 2007)

I wanted to make a joke about having a female beast as a girlfriend. (Since my avatar is a concept art sketch of the Beast from Beauty and the Beast. So I thought I might find a movie where the genders of Belle and the Beast are reversed. I looked up "Beau and the Beast" and found this.








QUICK! Now click the HIDE button!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry don't have one. ._.


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 27, 2007)

Closest thing i have to one would be...........





I photoshopped the picture as a present >_>


----------



## Westside (Nov 27, 2007)

Brings back some memories.  Me and her are still in relationship 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but got caught by my my other once.


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok, my girl, but i gotta take it down by the end of tonight.

Damn, sorry she found out.


----------



## GBA_Temper (Nov 27, 2007)

*BETTER THEN WHAT MOST OF YOU HAVE*


----------



## strummer12 (Nov 27, 2007)

figures that 99% of you guys are virgins LOLOLOL!  Go download some l33t ROMZZZZ


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> Ok, my girl, but i gotta take it down by the end of tonight.
> 
> Damn, sorry she found out.


*saved to harddrive*

time to shoop porn pics out of it


----------



## GBA_Temper (Nov 27, 2007)

dang...99% ..Probably because most of everyone on here is probably -18


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(awdofgum @ Nov 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, my girl, but i gotta take it down by the end of tonight.
> ...



Dammit linkiboy,
She was pretty upset when she found out.


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(strummer12 @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> figures that 99% of you guys are virgins LOLOLOL!Â Go download some l33t ROMZZZZ


wow i never wanted someone more dead then i do now.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(awdofgum @ Nov 26 2007 said:
> ...



Lol I got to saw her. She's skinny. And has some blondish hair right?


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> Lol I got to saw her. She's skinny. And has some blondish hair right?


ummm no she's a brunette but she isn't all that skinny


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 27, 2007)

im an asshole

HACKERS ON STEROIDS


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> HACKERS ON STEROIDS



Dammit Linkiboy, you asshole.

Edit: Yes you are, and i appreciate you taking it off.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > HACKERS ON STEROIDS
> ...


no problem

im gonna go on /b/ now and post something completely unrelated


----------



## pristinemog (Nov 27, 2007)

...

I guess it would be cool to have a girlfriend.

...

...

...


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 27, 2007)

lol, if i had a gf, or a life, i wouldnt be on gbatemp 17/7


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 27, 2007)

Having a GF isnt awesome unless she likes videogames, atleast in the way i live......


----------



## leetdude_007 (Nov 27, 2007)

This topic is kinda creepy from a personal standpoint.


----------



## bobrules (Nov 27, 2007)

Anyone wana gimme one?


----------



## pristinemog (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(gigermunit @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> Having a GF isnt awesome unless she likes videogames, atleast in the way i live......



I always wanted that in the past and I've come to realize that there are many many MANY insanely awesome girls that don't like video games that I would just love to date. Plus, it's even better because you can introduce them to video games and make them like the same ones you do!

OR! OR YOU CAN DO IT.

Perhaps. You know, go to dinner. That 'it'.

I'm... gonna go take a shower now...


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(pristinemog @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(gigermunit @ Nov 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Having a GF isnt awesome unless she likes videogames, atleast in the way i live......
> ...



Well yeah exactly but i like girls with an open opinion on the subjects i talk about. 
Probably the most important thing why i'm dating who i am right now.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 27, 2007)

whats a good age to start dating?


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> whats a good age to start dating?



I don't know around 15 or 16.


----------



## pristinemog (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pristinemog @ Nov 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(gigermunit @ Nov 26 2007 said:
> ...



Hmm, I just like to enjoy company. Being around people, being random around people.

Question, is it bad if a girl adores [my] soft hands?

Not that I have soft hands. Just pitching it out there...

Edit: Also! Also! My first date was when I was 12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That lasted two months. I'm 17 and haven't had a date since. That's how bad it was.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 27, 2007)

Since I promised my girlfriends that I would never post pics of them on the internet (and I actually keep my promises), here's a pic that looks remarkably like my last GF (in the face AND the body....though my GF's boobs were somewhat smaller):






I should also add that she had long straight dark hair that went down to her knees.  Haven't seen here in a while though.....

Oh, and she loved videogames!


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(pristinemog @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(awdofgum @ Nov 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(pristinemog @ Nov 26 2007 said:
> ...



"...and her farts..they smelled of mint. She could cure a babys colic with a simple smile."

haha this is post a picture of your GF! not fantasy land! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










j/k


----------



## pristinemog (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pristinemog @ Nov 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(awdofgum @ Nov 26 2007 said:
> ...



Yeah, she kinda fell into a coma during that time period, so you could say the date never ended until she woke up and didn't remember that we were on a date.


----------



## Opium (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(gigermunit @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> Having a GF isnt awesome unless she likes videogames, atleast in the way i live......



I was lucky enough that my last girlfriend had a DS. She also owned a Wii. Good times, good times. These girls do actually exist, which is very reassuring


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Nov 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol I got to saw her. She's skinny. And has some blondish hair right?
> ...



She looked to have brownish/blondish hair so I wouldn't say she's a brunette. But she is skinny o.0


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## notnarb (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 26 2007 said:


>


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 26 2007 said:


>


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(awdofgum @ Nov 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Nov 26 2007 said:
> ...



No seriously, trust me, she is a brunette. Honestly she isn't that skinny, at least not as much as the COD4 girl.


----------



## Westside (Nov 27, 2007)

My right hand still pwns all your GF's


----------



## GBA_Temper (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> My right hand still pwns all your GF's



Please we don't need any detailed info on your right hand. lmao


----------



## Nero (Nov 27, 2007)

I am allowed to post her pic on GBAtemp...

I'm just too paranoid about the guys (or girls  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) on GBAtemp.. to.. you know.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 27, 2007)

O.o .......

if you cheat with your right hand , Let her meet your right hand .... or the other thing.. ahem ahem.. >< I watched porn \ hentai a few times , Does nothing to me... Nice on the begining.. boring afterwords O.o (i'm probably going to be dead soon , My DS is given to my best friend and the other stuff to my family xP) my friends all say like "YEAH I LIKE SEEING GIRLS AND I LIKE SEE BRITNEY SPEARS SUX A PENIS AND ITS SOO COOL LOLZROZ (yeah you wish about the ZORZ..)" and i'm more of ... "Right..........".............


I actually prefer hanging out with friends instead of having a girlfriend.. I had a girlfriend and I wasn't really having actual "Fun"... 

Girls , Boys.. Ha............... Enjoy your life , No need to rush on boyfriends and girlfriends , Just enjoy whatcha got and enjoy whatcha get ! Don't work hours about trying to get a girl to love you or something ( If you wanna copy Rub Rabbits , Go ahead , Your foul move.) 





Probably one of my longest posts...


----------



## Rammoth (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> I actually prefer hanging out with friends instead of having a girlfriend.. I had a girlfriend and I wasn't really having actual "Fun"...
> 
> Girls , Boys.. Ha............... Enjoy your life , No need to rush on boyfriends and girlfriends , Just enjoy whatcha got and enjoy whatcha get ! Don't work hours about trying to get a girl to love you or something ( If you wanna copy Rub Rabbits , Go ahead , Your foul move.)



Nothing wrong with girlfriends, except that they take up time and money ;P

But I'm more than happy with mine anyway


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Nov 28, 2007)

i have 2 gf the time i was 7-9 year. i have not anyone since 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  then and im still virgin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



all becus im too shy


----------



## neo_hito (Nov 28, 2007)

=o I guess I'm lucky. my gf is the one who got me into getting a DS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



gaming girl ftw!


----------



## OSW (Nov 28, 2007)

westside, my gf owns urs


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> westside, my gf owns ursÂ


AWESOME A USER POSTED IMAGE GIRLFRIEND


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(OSW @ Nov 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > westside, my gf owns ursÂ
> ...



OSW you better take that down before Linkiboy photoshops it.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't have a girlfriend. But I do know a girl that would be really mad if she heard me say that.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(oscarmejia @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> I don't have a girlfriend. But I do know a girl that would be really mad if she heard me say that.








  Hopefully she does read GBATemp


----------



## robi (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(oscarmejia @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> I don't have a girlfriend. But I do know a girl that would be really mad if she heard me say that.




Yay, Mitch Hedberg!


----------



## Westside (Nov 28, 2007)

OH NOES!!!  OSW is a lefty!!!  Bring it on, I can "Double Pump"!


----------



## OSW (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> OH NOES!!!Â OSW is a lefty!!!Â Bring it on, I can "Double Pump"!



I have alot of feelings for my right, i use her all the time in daily life, but my left is just so experienced in bed.

so hard to juggle two gfs.


----------



## azotyp (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## jtroye32 (Nov 28, 2007)

left: me
right:gf


----------



## Fiddy101 (Nov 28, 2007)

My Right hand is broken and i don't trust my left hand
so i had to get a new model I'm waiting now already for 3 Months 
still no new model so i decided too take this one


----------



## azotyp (Nov 28, 2007)

Here's another picture of my girlfriend


----------



## dakeyras (Nov 28, 2007)

My girlfriend made this picture. That technically makes this picture hers. Hurhur.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: at least I amuse myself


----------



## Sil3n7 (Nov 28, 2007)

She has a ds and an r4! we play lots of games together. Hopefully she is going to get a 360 and wii soon too


----------



## xboxinoz (Nov 28, 2007)

Well personally I'm 36 years old and married with 3 kids so I guess I qualify as having a gf...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, why the hell am I reading this thread??? You guys make me feel OLD!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But oh well, at least the thread makes me laugh to think of all you sad horny guys without women!!! (ie, reminds me of myself 15 years ago... hang in there, life changes when you least expect it)


----------



## CatScam (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## hankchill (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's my girlfriend:





Just don't tell my wife!


----------

